# Reicht ein 400 Watt Netzteil ?



## raubu86 (24. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag,

erstmal zu meiner Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Sli Plus z370
CPU: i3 8100@ 3,6Ghz
Ram: 2x 8GB Ddr4 Ram 2400
Grafikkarte: Zotac Nvidia Gtx 1060 6gb Mini
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray Disc
Festplatten: 1 SSD 128Gb und 1 HDD 2Tb
Netzteil: 400 Watt Be Quitte
Netztwerk: Wlan 

Ich möchte demnächst die cpu auf ein I7 8700K und die Grafikkarte auf eine Rtx Modell aufrüsten.

Übertakten ist unerwünscht.

Reichen die 400 Watt aus? Oder sollte ich lieber auf 500 Watt umsteigen? 

Freue mich auf jede Hilfe. 

Lg


----------



## zombie82 (24. Februar 2019)

Mein System habe ich bisher unter volllast auf 320 Watt bringen können, demnach könnten die 400 Watt ausreichen, je nach Modell deines Netzteils, dennoch empfehlen die meisten Hersteller für die RTX 2060 ein 500 Watt Netzteil also würde ich schon ein stärkeres holen.


----------



## buggs001 (24. Februar 2019)

Kommt darauf an welche Rtx.
Bei einer 2060 würde ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen. 
Bei der 2070 würde ich die GPU und CPU undervolten. 

Alles darüber besser mit einem guten 500W Netzteil betreiben.


----------



## raubu86 (24. Februar 2019)

Ich danke euch. Denke ich werde lieber direkt ein neues Netzteil kaufen um Probleme zu vermeiden. Hatte eine Rtx 2070 im Sinn.

Achja. Muss ich bei der Größe des Netzteils was beachten oder sind die alle gleich groß?

Ich habe ein Cooltek G3 Jonsbo Gehäuse.

Sonst schau ich was da ein Netzteil verbaut ist und kaufe einfach das selbe Modell.


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Februar 2019)

Einfach ein normales ATX standart Netzteil holen.

P/l ist das Pure Power 11 500 Watt. Ich hab das pure power 10. 11er ist nochmal bissle optimiert. Ist auch schön leise

Ich würde aber sogar behaupten, dass du bis zur RTX 2070 ohne OC keine Probleme bekommen wirst mit deinem 400er

Welches Modell ist es denn genau?


----------



## azzih (24. Februar 2019)

400W kann je nach Netzteilmodell laufen, würd ich persönlich aber nicht machen. Gerade mit nem i7 UND noch ner stärkeren Grafikkarte.

Würd dann sowas wie das Pure Power 11 mit 500-600W empfehlen.


----------



## facehugger (24. Februar 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Netzteil: 400 Watt Be Quitte


Quitten schmecken lecker Naja, könnte/sollte/müsste eigentlich laufen. Aber: wenn du schon Kohle für preisintensive Hardware über hast, sollten dich die knapp 60 Taler für das deutlich aktuellere/bessere Pure Power 11 500W nicht besonders schrecken, gelle

Mir persönlich wär`s das wert...

Gruß


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

Richtig, sonst sage ich auch gerne: 10% der verbauten Hardwarekosten kann man auch gerne als NT Preis andenken.

Pure Power eben nicht vollmodular, hier prüfen, ob dir die Anschlüsse reichen.

straight power, zwar vollmodular, aber gleiche Anschlusszahl. Erst ab 750w wären mehr für Laufwerke verfügbar. zudem einen 135er, anstatt einem 120er vom pure power


----------



## raubu86 (24. Februar 2019)

vielen dank euch.

ich habe das be quite pure power 10 mit 400w. ich denke ich bestelle das pure power 11 mit 500w. was bedeutet das "cm" nach dem watt?


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2019)

Ich denke das 400 Watt würde noch reichen.
Klar 500 Watt hätte mehr Luft.

"cm" steht für cable management, also du kannst nur die Kabel anstecken, die auch gebraucht werden.


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> was bedeutet das "cm" nach dem watt?


*c*able*m*anagement

Mist zu langsam [emoji6]


----------



## raubu86 (24. Februar 2019)

danke euch. 

würde ein netzteil ohne cable management ausreichen?

bin mir jetzt unsicher. einige schreiben lieber doch ein 500 watt netzteil und einige schreiben 400w reichen noch wenn man nichts OC möchte.

möchte schon versuchen nicht zu viel geld auszugeben.

verwirrend


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2019)

Ich würde mir heutzutage niemals ein Netzteil ohne Cable Management kaufen. Einfach weil die guten Netzteile das sowieso fast alle haben und ich keinen Bock hätte die Kabel im PC rumfliegen zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> danke euch.
> 
> würde ein netzteil ohne cable management ausreichen?



Klar reicht auch eins ohne KM. Das mit dem KM ist bei der Leistungsklasse eh Banane. Du sparst vielleicht ein Laufwerkskabel ein, mehr nicht. Das kriegst du aber auch noch so unter.


----------



## zombie82 (25. Februar 2019)

nimm das Pure Power 11 500 Watt CM, es kostet nur minimal mehr als das normale und bringt den Vorteil, dass man nicht benötigte Kabel einfach weg lassen kann, das ist einer großer Vorteil bei knapp bemessenen Gehäusen.


----------



## raubu86 (25. Februar 2019)

danke nochmals. ich habe mir jetzt das pure power 11 500w cm bestellt. war sogar fast 10€ günstiger als ohne cm! dann muss nur noch die cpu eintrudeln und dann lasse ich es einbauen. traue mich es nicht selber einzubauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> ich habe das be quite pure power 10 mit 400w.


Reicht bis zur RTX 2070, Du hast einen sparsamen Vierkerner als CPU...



raubu86 schrieb:


> danke nochmals. ich habe mir jetzt das pure power 11 500w cm bestellt


Zu spät, ist aber auch nicht verkehrt so...


----------



## raubu86 (25. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank.

Aber es geht doch darum wenn ich die CPU und GPU aufrüsten möchte . Und die neue CPU ist schon unterwegs und GPU kommt irgendwann mal.


----------



## GMJ (25. Februar 2019)

Du darfst dich ruhig selbst trauen, das ist alles verwechslungssicher.
Mit Handbuch des Mainboards kann da nichts schief laufen.
Aber wenn dir natürlich ein Freund hilft, alles klar [emoji106]


----------



## raubu86 (25. Februar 2019)

Naja kein Freund. Ein Laden. Ich habe es ewig nicht mehr gemacht am Pc zu basteln.


----------



## GMJ (25. Februar 2019)

Solange du nicht sleevst, kannst du nichts falsch machen, ausser zuviel Gewalt und Mainboard durchbrechen.
Ich behaupte aber mal, dass du kein extremer Grobmotoriker bist oder?


----------



## raubu86 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich kann mich noch erinner, dass man früher vor 10 Jahren richtig nevig war den Cpu Lüfter einzubauen.

Man musste an der Seite des Lüfters mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher runterdrücken und einhaken.

Ist es heute einfacher?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

Heutige Kühler werden in der Regel mit einer Backplate verschraubt. Da drückt man nichts mehr herunter.


----------



## GMJ (25. Februar 2019)

Früher war vieles anders, aber wie kommen wir nun vom Netzteileinbau zum CPU Kühler? [emoji1787]


----------



## raubu86 (5. März 2019)

Es hat alles super geklappt! Das Netzteil ist dann nach ca. 2 Tagen bei amazon fast um die 20€ nach oben geschossen. Glück gehabt. Netzteil und CPU ist drin. Jetzt habe ich erstmal mehrere Jahre mit der CPU Ruhe. Hab ein Kumpel zugeguckt der das eingebaut hat. War ziemlich alles eng im Gehäuse. Bin froh dass alles geklappt hat. Zurzeit ist das System noch overkilled. Falschenhals ist die GPU. Hab zurzeit eh nur ein 1080p Fernseher den ich als Monitor nutze.


----------

